# Chinese takeaway order prank



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/chinesefood.html

This will make you laugh out loud! :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

:lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Excellent :lol:


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Superb    

just as funny

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/impala.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

TT414 said:


> Superb
> 
> just as funny
> 
> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/impala.html


 :lol: :lol: :lol: love that laugh


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

Fantastic


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/chinesefood.html
> 
> This will make you laugh out loud! :lol:


You weren't wrong there. :lol: That is a classic!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It just sort of fizzled out halfway through when I clicked it. :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

this is how to wash the TT

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/arizona.html

Jae


----------

